# BT Home Hub problem.



## Couchy (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

I have searched the forums but cant find an answer to this problem so hope someone can help.

I have changed to BT broadband. Daily call was working fine with Netgear Modem/router. Have swapped to the BT Home hub and daily call wont now work.

I can ping the Tivo fine. I cant Telnet to it (unless I am doing something wrong) Window comes up, then closes.

Have changed ip address of router to 192.168.1.1 and rebooted everything. Am at a bit of a loss. Any help much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Couchy (Jun 19, 2006)

Just found out the IP address I thought was the Tivo is actually the USB port on the router. So it is not showing. I used Fing to scan for network devices.


----------



## Couchy (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello again. 

I resolved the problem, or I thought I did.

I had to change the ip address in the config file to the one of the new router. It made a daily call and all was lovely.

However, the next day it stopped making the daily call. I can ping the tivo, but I cant ftp or telnet to it.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Couchy (Jun 19, 2006)

Doh... I am an idiot. 

Right I have just found out I changed the IP address of the Tivo to the same one used by the USB port on the Home Hub. So it must be the USB Hub that I am pinging and why I cant telnet or ftp my tivo. 

So I need to change the IP address of my Tivo, how can I do that if I cant access it ?

Or somehow disable the USB port on the hub so I can access the Tivo and change its IP address before re-enabling the USB port.

Any help gladly received...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm reasonably sure this will work.

Physically disconnect your PC or a laptop from the network (disable wireless if on). 
Set a PC to a static IP address and subnet mask that matches the router Tivo expects to see.
Plug the Tivo directly into the PC/laptop ethernet port.
You should now be able to telnet into the Tivo on the IP address you set before.
Rerun the setup utility nic_config_tivo to give it a unique IP address. Be very careful entering details as some of the numeric fields move forward if you enter 3 digits and not if you enter 2.
Reconnect Tivo to the network and try a daily call (should be quick)
Set your PC back to DHCP (if that's how it was set up before).

I have my Tivo set up on an IP address beyond the range of my router's DCHP pool so it won't accidentally clash.


----------



## Couchy (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you so very much. Worked straight away, and solved the problem I have been working on and off all weekend. Great to know there are people who will help.

Daily call went straight through. All sorted now.

Many thanks again. 

And for anyone who may google this thread (it came up in my searches when I was looking for help).

BT Home Hub Default Settings

Router 192.168.1.254
USB Port 192.168.1.253

DHCP Range 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.237

Set Tivo to have fixed IP outside of DHCP range but NOT the Router or USB ones.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Glad it worked and you're back online!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If at all possible, set the tivo to 192.168.1.200 - that's a sort of standard in the tivo world,
and it will save problems later when you forget it


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

as a follow on from this, can anyone tell me what address Tivo goes to for it's daily call, or what i mmight need to enable on my new router to let it get out fo my home network ?

I've set one of mine to do the daily call over the net, but it's failing. I can connect to it over my network so IP address and subnet is correct.

My netwrok is complicated though - everything inside is 192.168.1.x then I have a bridge to my broadband router which is 192.168.0.x - a throwback to when I only had a single port router and I had machines which i didn't want get to the outside world. guess I should really tidy it all up...

but for now, how do I get the Tivo to call out over the web ?

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

It sounds like your Tivo has the wrong gateway set - direct LAN access will work but it won't 'find' the internet.
I'd rerun nic_config


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks, I'll try that tomorrow and see how I get on.

Reason for doing this is I have a lifetime sub with a dead modem, so if I can get this to work reliably, I can swap this hdd and Cachecard to that one, and recycle my fully working life-timed tivo, with new hdd, minus cachecard, to family, friends or ebay...

Graham


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

All seems to be working now, I had the address of the router it was attached to as the gateway instead of the router that is the actual gateway, attached to the broadband - Doh !

All that is apart from strange issue changing channels on Live Tv. It changes okay if I type in a channel number, but if I use the channel up/down buttons the graphic changes to show it's now Frost on channel whatever, but the code doesn't appear in the bottom left corner and the Sky Box doesn't change.

I'm using an RF2 Link into the back if a standard (thomson, curvy) Sky Box. I would rarely watch Live TV through this Tivo, ofr change channels like this, so I have no idea how long it's been going on, but it manages to record things ok, so channel changing there is fine.

To try and diagnose the problem I swapped the connections to another Sky Box, and that worked fine - making me think there's something wrong with the Sky Box; , I can live with it, but i'd like to know what's wrong - any ideas ?

Graham


----------

